# Stone basket extraction



## pprice@urologic-consultants.com (Jul 28, 2014)

Some doctors at our office want to bill 52352 with 52356. When reading the op note there is only sentence that reflects using the stone basket. Can we bill 52352 if they indicate that they used this instrument to remove the stone particles or is it bundled with the lithotripsy? What are the guidelines that we need to look for in a op note to be able to bill both codes?


----------



## ULLA (Jul 28, 2014)

CPT 52352 is included in 52356 and you cannot bill extra for it.  You can only bill for it if you would perform one on the left and the other on the right ureter.


----------

